# Agha khan university entrance test 2011 information



## Addy123456 (Dec 5, 2010)

TO all Agha khan applicants 2011 the applications form and brochures are availabe on the AKU site for download. 
Last day of applications submission is Feb.4th 2011
and the test is on March 6th do stay in touch and kindly do let me know how are u guys preparing for the test 
Regards 
Adeel


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks, I needed that desperately#wink


----------



## Addy123456 (Dec 5, 2010)

Your welcome  well do let me know of how to prepare for the test i am studying from SAT subject test books and Kaplan MCAT series Review books if any other sources in mind kindly do let me know soon


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

What is Kaplan MCAT series? any book or some brochures? And I've joined KIPS and giving a reading to the federal books plus practising some SAT 1 English//


----------



## Addy123456 (Dec 5, 2010)

well Kaplan is a book prodcuer like barrons or Princeton review and its series refers to its Review books which consist of everything in portion what i have heard is for overseas applicants for me who have trouble accessing federal board books like im in toronto how can i get them fast its very hard anyhow this series is good and prepares for the MCAT(medical college admission test ) exams conducted in America or Canada by the AAMC (american association of medical colleges ) to get admission in to medical schools and frankly speaking this test is way way harder and longer than any Aptitude test which u can think of thats why a person doing a MCAT exam and submitting a mcat score to AKU would have more consideration i guess since its hard and covers all syllabus . Or in easy words it can be used to study for any type of MCAT exam for any part of the world since the material it covers is so detailed and vast which is very good . The series of books i am using are just 5 books and they are :
1.Kaplans Biology Review 
2. Kaplans general chemistry review 
3. Kaplans Physics review ( this book has useful math skills at the same time prepares you for maths section)
4. Kaplans organic chemistry review 
5. Kaplans verbal reasoning and essay writing book ( preparation for english ) 

I bought these books all 5 books through amazon and i am sure these would be enough along with these i am going through Barons SAT subject test books in physics , chemistry and biology .
For more info on Kaplan MCAT(medical college admission test) and Its books visit the following links : 
MCAT Preparation - Higher MCAT Scores Guaranteed or Your Money Back | Kaplan Test Prep

Kaplan Test Prep and Admissions Bookstore
Hope this is helpful for you. By the way do let me know of the Federal board books of as to how helpful they are and what difference they could cover in the materials of Biology , chemistry and physics and WHAT IS KIPS sorry i have not stayed that much in pakistan so i dont know about the institutes that well do share your KIPS and preparation experience with me much further. Hope this helps you . take care 
Regards 
Adeel


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh so that's Kaplans! I hope I get it here in Pakistan. 
And plx check your private messages too, ive inquired something important!


----------



## Addy123456 (Dec 5, 2010)

done and dusted  nice to hear from you take care


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

i wrote mcat... so, where in the application, do i mention this? they ask where i am going to write the entrance test, but there's no option there as "not applicable"... and aga khan does accept mcat in lieu of entrance ttest, right?


----------



## seltiksfan (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys ... How was the aga khan test


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

HARD physics and chem killedd


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2011)

is fsc number is counted in aga khan entry admission


----------



## pakistan4life (Mar 12, 2012)

i just wanted to know that if i only study from the MCAT and SAT subject test books...is it enough or should i also study from the FSc books?? and how important are the FSC books for the agha khan test??


----------



## Barbie Doll (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey, pakistan4life.. Fsc books play most important role in all med schools test includina AKU test..... So u should have to follow fsc books too..


----------



## Barbie Doll (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey, pakistan4life.. Fsc books play most important role in all med schools test including AKU test..... So u should have to follow fsc books too..


----------



## pakistan4life (Mar 12, 2012)

but what if i dont have a lot of time for preparation???


----------

